# Whats The Best Feeder To Breed And Feed To My Reds



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

I have a 30 gallon and a 10 gallon to breed feeders in what is the best feeder. By best i mean most nutrition fastest breeding fastest growth.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

lol, you know...you dont need to keep starting multiple threads. Just keep all questions about nutrition in one thread from now on.

Like I had mentioned I prefer live bearers such as swordtails and mollies. You can have about 6-8 females and a male. You will never run out of feeders! Get yourself two breeding nets. Its easy to tell if a live bearer is PG because she gets a big black triangle on her stomach (those are the fry's eyes). Once you see a female with the black mark on her side, place her in the breeding net. Once she delivers her fry remove her and place the fry in the 30G grow out tank.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Best feeders?...Platies, mollies and swordtails. If you want yield then I would suggest convicts, mine produce 100-150 every month and the fry are ready to feed in 4 days.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

Convict fry are not ready to feed in 4 days!!!







They are so small at that age






In this video the fry are 2 weeks and look how small they are!


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

LOL!, really? Mine are about 3 weeks old and they are pretty developed. How much you feed your convicts and what do you feed them? I feed my reds large qualities at once, its pretty cool to see but its sorta cruel watching it now lol.


----------



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

Sylar_92 said:


> LOL!, really? Mine are about 3 weeks old and they are pretty developed. How much you feed your convicts and what do you feed them? I feed my reds large qualities at once, its pretty cool to see but its sorta cruel watching it now lol.


So how quickly will the convict fry grow if fed 4 times a day


----------

